
Most cancers due to 'bad luck'? Not so fast, says study - chockablock
http://www.statnews.com/2015/12/16/cancers-bad-luck/
======
chockablock
Here's a link [1] to the full text of the new paper in Nature, discusses in
this article. [http://rdcu.be/fZHC](http://rdcu.be/fZHC)

[1] ReadCube is a service provided by Nature to allow full-text sharing of
their articles by subscribers.

